# Questions on reputation



## BlackSheep (Apr 9, 2006)

Who negatively rep me on this thread, without leaving their name?

Come on, have a pair, speak up!


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 9, 2006)

See my signature for my opinion of the spineless ******* that neg rep without leaving their name.

_**Moderator note:  Post edited to comply with profanity policy. G Ketchmark / shesulsa - MT Sr. Moderator**_


----------



## Lisa (Apr 9, 2006)

If anyone is feeling that someone is abusing the rep system and are being unfairly dinged, please feel free to contact an administrator to look into it.  They will be happy to do so.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 9, 2006)

> If anyone is feeling that someone is abusing the rep system and are being unfairly dinged, please feel free to contact an administrator to look into it. They will be happy to do so.


It&#8217;s not so much the negative rep but that it was done anonymously.


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 10, 2006)

Pardon a NewB but what is this rep and how do you do it? I see nothing about reputation in the options what am I missing eh?

Nia:wen Thank you.


----------



## MJS (Apr 10, 2006)

Kwiter said:
			
		

> Pardon a NewB but what is this rep and how do you do it? I see nothing about reputation in the options what am I missing eh?
> 
> Nia:wen Thank you.


 
Searching through some posts in this section, you should find some answers to your questions.  If you look in the upper right corner of the posts, you'll see a scale and a red triangle.  Clicking on the scales, will open the rep box.  You can choose to agree or disagree by clicking on the circle.  There is also a space to leave a comment.

Mike


----------



## RoninPimp (Apr 10, 2006)

LOL at the losers that continue to give anonymous neg reps on the thread about anonymous neg reps...Black Sheep is correct. "Have a pair, speak up!"


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

RoninPimp, here are a couple of links for you to click on, read and become familiar with how our reputation system works here. We do allow anonymous reputation comments and that's how it's going to stay - at least for now.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27333
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31601
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27740


----------



## Kwiter (Apr 10, 2006)

Nia:wen Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 10, 2006)

> LOL at the losers that continue to give anonymous neg reps on the thread about anonymous neg reps...


Hey RP

He/she them, anomalously neg rep me on this thread too! ROTFLMAO


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 10, 2006)

thats just to funny  neg repping on a thread about neg reps


----------



## Edmund BlackAdder (Apr 10, 2006)

Living with the shame caused by a questionable hook up? 

Feeling guilty because a retired exotic dancer seduced you? 

Anguishing under the deep sting of the Anonymous Rep Ding?

You are not alone!

The Order of The Serpentine can help you!

Clean Body, Clean Conscience!

http://orderoftheserpentine.com/


Now if you need me, I'll be in the party room with the hoopy cool froods who know where their towels are.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 10, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> Hey RP
> 
> He/she them, anomalously neg rep me on this thread too! ROTFLMAO


 
:sadsong: :sadsong: :sadsong: :sadsong: 

Well, it wasn't me!


That is funny to get a negative rep. on a thread on negative rep. Don't sweat it too much. The reputation system is not designed to be taken too seriously - it's mostly for fun.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


On a personal, unofficial note, RoninPimp and BlackSheep, IMO, the best way to get reputation (both the little green pips AND the more important personal reputation thing) is to treat your fellow members with respect and dignity. There is nothing wrong with disagreeing with a person respectfully. I've received positive reputation from a poster who said that she couldn't have disagreed more with my point but respected the way I said it - _courteously_ and with supporting material.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 10, 2006)

It's likely that the neg rep was already there on the other thread, but when these posts were split off that the thread title in your rep screen changed.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 11, 2006)

> It's likely that the neg rep was already there on the other thread, but when these posts were split off that the thread title in your rep screen changed.


No. I was anonymously neg rep again. The time was 04-10-2006 06:55 PM, after the thread was changed. And it came with a comment this time, &#8220;Like a broken pencil, this is pointless&#8221;. I have been A-rep once on the bearhug thread and twice on the A-rep thread. On a positive note, I have been positively rep once on the bearhug thread and twice on the A-rep thread; I thank you for your support folks.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 11, 2006)

BlackSheep, are you wanting an investigation into your rep?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 11, 2006)

People will anon rep you positive and negative.  (grey is neutral, means they don't have enough points themselves to make it count.)

If you feel someone is out of line, contact an admin and we will look into it.  Complaining in-thread though really only serves to sidetrack things. 

Also, supporting members ($15/yr) can turn off the rep system (plus get other perks).

:asian:


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 11, 2006)

> BlackSheep, are you wanting an investigation into your rep?


No thanks. I figure that they might actually post something worth reading and if I know who it is then I will be biased against their post.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 11, 2006)

BlackSheep said:
			
		

> No thanks. I figure that they might actually post something worth reading and if I know who it is then I will be biased against their post.


That's an interesting way of looking at things.  I like it. :ultracool


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I have more rep points now than I did before this all started. Thanks again friends. By shaming themselves, the A-reppers made me more popular, I can&#8217;t help being amused.


----------



## lenatoi (Apr 11, 2006)

I have had some words w/you, but it wasn't me. I would have told you if it was. Actually, I didn't even know it *could* be done.


----------

